# ebay what a Shower of S**t



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I haven't sold anything on ebay for about a year, but sold four items last week, I cannot believe the charges you get stacked with now.

Listing fees, Final valuation fees, and to top it paypal fees, all hiked up! :x 
Then I get a voucher to spend, but where can you spend it, ebay outlets, who are; Debenhams, House of Frazer, Littlewoods etc etc. WTF?

I think ebay have lost their original purpose, what a money grabbing shower of shit they have tuned out to be! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

+1 :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fleaBay - the online tat bazaar and flea market. :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> fleaBay - the online tat bazaar and flea market. :lol:


The problem is that it is not a tat bazaar anymore, it's overrun with retailers.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

well said.

the robbing gits cream off about 30% of what you get for your item.

i hate them with a passion. just waiting for some serious competition to regulate their greed


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fishface said:


> I think ebay have lost their original purpose, what a money grabbing shower of shit they have tuned out to be! [smiley=rifle.gif]


Absolutely agree with you 100%. And judging by the poor bids I've been getting on my items recently I think everyone is fed up with eBay. It's filled with Buy It Now traders selling counterfeit goods too... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

+2 Getting really fed up with the fees and the bias toward the buyer if there not 1million % happy with their purchase. 
Cant think of any other business that has such a dominant position in the market... what on-line competition is there really? 
No real alternatives :evil:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I've given up with ebay too, the last few things we've sold have got us negative feedback as the stingy twats on there want something for nothing.

This week we sold, well we didn't, a table and 6 chairs garden stuff steel 4 years old, powder coated and a fucking brolly that cost £200 last summer, the set was another £1200 so £1400 of stuff. We said it had surface rust, when they turned up they didn't want it because of the rust (it was fuck all tbh) and they were only paying £200. I think the guy who is connected to kingsley roofing in worthing, as he had one of there vans wanted someting for nothing, or a least wanted £1400's worth of stuff, 4 years old but still brand new for £200.

Well take it from me, if you buy stuff secondhand, its used, it will look used and feel used, if on the other hand you don't like used stuff, get a better fucking job and buy it new yourself you fucking parasites.

And also for the tits who turn up to view your house and say it's too small, well pay more fucking money dickhead, thats the only way to a bigger house.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Im sure it used to be ages ago that if you didnt sell your item you could relist it for free wasnt it ?

They soon changed that didnt they.

Cant think exactly what it is now but something like.....

You pay for the relisting but if you have no bids on it then i think its free but if you have bids and still dosnt sell you still pay the fees ect ect ect.

Maybe somebody will correct me but its defo changed from what it used to be and isnt very clear that its changed either


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Well take it from me, if you buy stuff secondhand, its used, it will look used and feel used, if on the other hand you don't like used stuff, get a better fucking job and buy it new yourself you fucking parasites.


 :lol: Sometimes you can't even give stuff away. I wanted rid of something a while ago so took it into work for anyone to take away. No-one wanted it. I readvertised it a couple of months later for free but with a £5 delivery charge, and someone handed over a fiver straight away. Go figure


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I'm looking for an Eames style office chair if anyone has one available... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i've noticed theyve now put selling limits too! I bought a job lot of obcelete Chanel sunglasses to sell, after selling 10 pairs, i now have to wait 30 days until i can relist... WTF?!?

Their hiked up fees are an absolute joke! With Paypal, i'm handing over 20% of the money!! FFS... They make more than me!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

And you set a reserve, or thats the least I'm letting it go for, and then a fews days before it ends they email you and ask you to lower it.

They seem to misunderstand the meaning of reserve.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Buying anything is a nightmare too. Im sure there must be a system ringing up the prices!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know why they bother having auctions that last weeks: nothing happens until the last 5 seconds anyway so it's essentially random as to whether your punt beats someone else. :? Of course then it's random as to whether the goods are as described :x


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

graTT58 said:


> Buying anything is a nightmare too. Im sure there must be a system ringing up the prices!!


Hmm, to be fair I do have 2 id's one I actually sell shit with and the other one to push the bids up


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

denTTed said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Buying anything is a nightmare too. Im sure there must be a system ringing up the prices!!
> ...


Seems you're not the only one... clicky


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Smeds said:


> Seems you're not the only one... clicky


Nice one... about time they cracked down on this illegal activity


----------

